# Emergency Vets services



## RichardMarx (Jun 14, 2013)

24 hour in home euthanasia in all of Sussex. Professional mobile vets to your home. High quality and full range in-home veterinary service. Convenient, anti-stressful and simple.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Is there a web-site link to this service please Richard?


----------



## LocoBurns (Jun 18, 2013)

I too need the exact website from where I can get more contact details. Such information is always very helpful in different situations and in cases of emergencies. Thanks for the details though.


----------

